# Razor's Edge



## Black Label Romo

I found this article awhile back when doing more research on one of my favorite lines Razor's Edge...I thought it was an interesting read! Hope you enjoy it...

History of the Razor's Edge Bloodline

Razors Edge was started in MD and DC by Dave Wilson and Carlos Barksdale. They started out with game dogs. They researched everything they could find and read every book publicized at that time. They also subscribed to many dog magazines like the ADBA Gazette, even some underground ones. They called nearly every breeder that they could find and questioned them, If it said Pit, they were on it. They already owned some unpapered BYB Pits. They even had there own Pit club and went hiking and other things back in the woods. Eventually they got enough money to get some real papered, good bloodline, game dogs. They purchased some of the best around at the time. Even paid $3500 way back then for a Grandson of the great "Plumbers Alligator", mainly Mayfield lines. Dave and Carlos were very heavy into the game lines and had dogs from Hemphill to Wilder blood. These were big game dogs.

Later on they hooked up with George Williams in DC and purchased a dog they named Diablo, from Wildside Kennels. Diablo's dad was a bigger catch dog, "Hollinsworth Bull". His mom was a game girl names "Wildsides Ms.Leaky". This was the turn around time when Razors Edge started adding more size. The first ever registered "ADBA" Razors Edge breeding was from his Mayfield boy Zeus to a Mayfield girl name Jinx. Jinx was actually given to friend back then named Curt Plater, now CLP Kennels. He owned the first ever Razors Edge dog. They would lose contact after this for many years before hooking up again. They banned Pits in PG County and Dave was forced to move. Eventually through Dave's job in the Pet Store industry he landed a mangers job at a Pet Store in VA. He had to move to VA and still resides there as Razors Edge Kennel.

Dave managed a Pet Store, worked as a professional dog trainer, and still bred bigger ADBA game dogs. Basically, he bred his own pits now. He also put fliers in the Washington Post explaining what the breed was and what Razors Edge was.

Dave met a guy name Ron Smith who came aboard and took Razors Edge to another level. Dave saw this blue dog named "Steel Town Blue Monday" and was hooked! Ron already knew every UKC and AKC breeder under the sun. He had been researching on his own for years. So this man had all the pictures, info, etc&#8230;. He had fliers and pictures from every AKC and UKC breeder from Coast to coast. He literally had pictures of almost all the dogs in all these pedigrees. That man really was the "Pit Guru". He first contacted thingy 'n' Bull Kennels, the ones that produced Monday. They turned them onto people in Cali with that blood. Candace Eggart was one. Candy sent pictures of what she had and what she had going on. Just to give you a time frame, She sold a dog years later to Tony Moore named Showtime! Showtime went on to be one of the foundation pregnant doges in the Greyline bloodline! So this was years before Greyline was even around.

They went to every breeder on the East Coast. Up north to Bobby Morehouse, Beth Jones, a friend of his Lee Fitzgerald, Flying A's, Minot's Ledge, etc. they actually purchased a blue brindle female named "Sadey" from Minot's Ledge. This litter was had an extraordinary pedigree. The top half were mainly Flying A's dogs like "Oreo" and "Reo Speedwagon". Dogs he had seen and liked. You could see in the extended pedigree how these dogs stemmed from Ruffian dogs. Then you could see how it went back even further from the AKC Ruffian dog to the UKC Colby dogs. This top half of the pedigree actually showed how Pits eventually were registered as Staffs! Dave thought that was cool to see on paper and in a dog he owned. Then the bottom half of the ped went right back to Stratton dogs. Dogs like Going light Barney, dogs he grew up reading about! Thanks to Richard Stratton, Then behind them were the same Colby dogs he saw on the top half of the pedigree. So he had this dog that showed the history of the Am. Staff and the directions the Colby line went in the UKC. he also purchased a male named "Razors Edge Blue Maxx". His top half was a dog named "StoryTime's Upon this Rock" AKA "Peter" Peter was a dog bred by Beth Jones. He was a big dog, but kinda ugly. They bred him to "Wassuc's Farm Maggie May". Dave really liked this compact girl. He researched her lines and found she was Ryan. When they got to see the Ryan dogs they were surprised to see they were game dogs. They were AKC registered Staffs, but they still bred for game dogs! This was something Dave had never seen, I'm sure that's why the AKC people didn't like that line, . However; Dave loved it! Bully, game, blue, staffs! Now that's what I am talking about! Maxx was there boy from this blood. Now Razors Edge was big ADBA game dogs, one UKC Blue Brindle girl, and a Big hot Blue Fawn AKC boy.

In Va there was Sharon Stone of Cloverhill, who had the biggest Staffs Dave had ever seen! Her old stuff was huge! Too tall for what he was looking for, but huge! They changed years later and went more showy. Paco, was in Dave's opinion actually a throw back of her older days. Ginny York, Pam Perdue, GiGi, the Garretts, etc&#8230;.they visited them all. Even went down to Florida and checked out Marsha Woods. Met KC Courtier of Watchdog Kennels. Eventually, went up to Md and met Kimmar Kennels. As soon as Dave stepped on the ranch, he knew he had found the build he was looking for! The Razors Edge package was almost complete.

Razors Edge also had been advertising in the Washington Post for many years. Some young dudes from DC used to come down and hang out and bring their dogs. Edwin Salinas and Joey Nevils were two of them. These guys had been buying dogs from Kimmar and mixing their own stuff in them too. Kimmar used to have an ad in the post under the Pit Bull ads, it said "Petey pups". They didn't want their dogs to be labeled as Pits; but they advertised directly under Pits? Hmmmmmm? Not as Staff? Anyway, local people knew the deal and picked up a lot of her dogs. Joey, Edwin, Joey's pops, and their boys had a bunch of these dogs. Even some old friends of Dave's Jerry and Gerrold had yards with these dogs. They all had game stuff in the mix. dave tapped into a lot of their dogs as well.

In Kimmar's yard he learned a lot about breeding and genetics. Dave spent every weekend there for almost three years, and actually put on a training class for all her buyers every Sunday.

Razors Edge had been breeding now for a few generations and even used a lot of her dogs from other people in the mix. Ron, also had some York dogs, and some other AKC stuff, they experimented with. Before they got Knuckles or any of them, Razors Edge was already in the game. Kimmar actually used there dog Maxx for some breedings. Eventually we purchased around 15 dogs from her line, including Knuckles and Rage. While these pups were growing, Razors Edge already had it's formula. They just wanted a different head. They were not given papers on some of these dogs and they had to be UKC registered instead! This is where Razors Edge became heavily involved in UKC. Dave started searching for a better head and came into some Watchdog stuff. KC was not breeding anymore, so he had to find that blood somewhere else. he bought dogs from Grapevine Kennels, and also hit up Hughzee's, who he believe later on became Chaos Kennels. They had been talking to Pam from Gaff Kennels for a few years, and really liked a boy name Seiko! So they got a dog from her. So Dave experimented with a lot of lines and different dogs. Razors Edge started having a real consistent look. The heads were big, but they still wanted them to be a little blockier. A few generations later it was pretty much there.

So by taking combinations of dogs and bloodlines Dave eventually got to the style of pitbull he wanted, now called "Bully Style" of Pitbulls, Meaning large in size, such as a large head, wide chest, short blocky muzzles, large, but not over done bone, and a shorter back, but at the same time correct as the United Kennel Club and American Kennel Club judge by.

Razors Edge purchased a pup from the breeding of Kimmars Catt Man Roo and Pam's White Path China Black. These two dogs produce a few dogs in the litter that helped to promote the Razors Edge line, dogs such as: GR CH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles, CH Razors Edge Inna Rage, and Razors Edge Sapphire Lil. Another breeding that produced one of the most famous pregnant doges in the history of Razors Edge was between Ch. Jackson's GMJ Mr. Brooks and Razors Edge SilverSadey of ML which produced GR. CH. Razors Edge Sadey's Paddington and also Kim's Blue Dekota. Dave used Ch. CloverHill's Watuka Spirit AKA Paco and bred him to Paddington, which produced the legendary CH. Razors Edge Purple Rose of Cairo, the most famous dog of all the Razors Edge dogs today in my opinion. Razors Edge Kenna Claddaugh, Razors Edge Top Notch Chino, Razors Edge Chi Chi of Trueblue, Tonka and Jigga and Iced Mocha are also productions from this breeding.

When the time was right the grand champion knuckles was bred to Paddington, which produced another female, named Viagra. Viagra was bred to the legend Cairo and produced one of my favorite males Razors Edge V's Lil Ro, AKA "RO". They also produced Cai, Diva, Caira and a few more. RO lives his own legacy today in producing some beautiful dogs such as suarez bulls paco and genuine Edge's Toxic, and Titan Kennels Titan, just to name a few of my favorite males out of him. A friend of mine at Bully Loaded Kennels also has a son, Quake, and daughter, Faith, off of him that will be very nice when there older. Cairo was also bred to a few other females but I won't name them all just ones that come to mind, some of the important ones in my eyes, such as the Cairo and Koi Breeding. Koi who is out of GR CH Knuckles and Dakota (Paddingtons sister), was bred to Cairo and produced Rage, Neela, Brooklyn, Shamrock, Rolli, Rosetta, and Diamond. Cairo was also bred to tiki and produced a male by the name of Hennessy. Cairo was also bred to my friends dog trixie of blackout kennels in VA and produced his male Gooda, Bo at Bow Wow Kennels,Denile at Razors Edge Kennel, one of my personal favorite females of Razors Edge bloodline and two others that go by Bosko and Bun. The cairo side of razorsedge is just a fraction of the bloodline. The line has been taking in different directions but everythang basically stems from the knuckles, paddington, and rage blood.

Another well known producing dog is Razors Edge CLP's Short Shot, Short Shot is off of Buckshot and Rage, and is also a grandson to Knuckles on Buckshots side and Rage is Knuckles sister. Shortshot has done a few breedings is his life, such as Diamond, and more recently Paradise and Steel. there is also sections of the blood that are almost like a line in its own depending on what your looking for, you got the Cairo side, the shortshot side, the you got manu side, dozer daisy line breedings, which all of this basically ties into each and every dog produced from razorsedge yard in the very beginning! You just have to connect them all together. It's the facts of producing outstanding dogs from the start and putting time and effort and lots of money into building a dream.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I believe I've read this article before, and it's very informative and very detailed. Definitely a good read!


----------



## apbtmom76

Do you have any pics of old scholl RE dogs?? I would like to see how they look compared to the Gotti or Greyline dogs. Maybe a pic of each bully bloodline, the founder of the line would be good John?? idk, just guess that is me wanting to learn more, lol


----------



## Lovemypits76

I know I have to never worry about breeding that stuff is all very confusing to me with all those names and lines I am just happy to have 2 very beautiful pits for pets


----------



## Black Label Romo

I'll work on that tye...I will post main dogs from most of the major lines...good idea...prolly get around to that tomorrow morning....thanks for the ideas!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

no thank you for doing this, I have always been intersted inteh RE line, as even as a small girl I remember hearing that name, and I always thought they were a bigger version of the game bred APBT's, so yeah I am interested in seeing. Thanks again


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Thank you for this compelling information! Tye, great idea asking him for pix of the lines! John, I love where you're headed with this already! Glad to see it all finally coming together.


----------



## AdrianGtz

Great article. One of my neighbors has two Razor Edge Pits, they are very huge and beautiful.


----------



## Sadie

BUMP John can we get some foundation dog pictures for this line posted? I guess I could look for some but if you have any I would like to see them


----------



## Xiahko

And he leaves them alone together in a kennel? :/


----------



## ggates415

great reaad. i never knew the history of bullies... but i have a couple ?'s
ok it mentioned there roots were off of sum game dogs, it seems like they werent breed for that. it doesnt mention anything about wat they were breeding for except looks. to be honest its like they were breeding off of papers and how dogs looked. im confused on what they were actually looking for outta there dogs. im not tryna start any mess believe me im just wondering what's the point on getting sum top notch ofrn's or gator blood if ur gunna breed the vigor out of it. im not tryna dissrespect anything or anybody. just saying though


----------



## ggates415

Xiahko said:


> And he leaves them alone together in a kennel? :/


i noticed that to.. lol wonder where the gator and ofrn blood is


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ggates415 said:


> great reaad. i never knew the history of bullies... but i have a couple ?'s
> ok it mentioned there roots were off of sum game dogs, it seems like they werent breed for that. it doesnt mention anything about wat they were breeding for except looks. to be honest its like they were breeding off of papers and how dogs looked. im confused on what they were actually looking for outta there dogs. im not tryna start any mess believe me im just wondering what's the point on getting sum top notch ofrn's or gator blood if ur gunna breed the vigor out of it. im not tryna dissrespect anything or anybody. just saying though


Gator blood? I am not aware of a Gator bloodline. That is a BYB term if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ggates415

probably is.. i havent heard of any " aligator/gator " blood or watever u wanna call it working today. but at the same time im not looking either. what my point is b4 we go way out in left field lol, is that this article is saying that dave wilson and carlose barksdale started there strain of dogs with some game blood correct.. im saying where is it at? it looks to me " in my opinion" it was bred out and head size, body type, color etc was what was desired. nuthing wrong with wat they did its there dogs do as u feel but im asking what was the point of getting those dogs? just a ? i have


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ggates415 said:


> probably is.. i havent heard of any " aligator/gator " blood or watever u wanna call it working today. but at the same time im not looking either. what my point is b4 we go way out in left field lol, is that this article is saying that dave wilson and carlose barksdale started there strain of dogs with some game blood correct.. im saying where is it at? it looks to me " in my opinion" it was bred out and head size, body type, color etc was what was desired. nuthing wrong with wat they did its there dogs do as u feel but im asking what was the point of getting those dogs? just a ? i have



It was bred out, in my opinion. Bullies were bred to be companion dogs. The goal was to breed the DA out and in most dogs it was bred out. I must say that I am impressed with how well dogs get along at bully shows; however, it has not been completely bred out there is still some amount of DA in some dogs.


----------



## ggates415

ok. ive seen sum BEAUTIFUL bullies. ive also seen sum idiots try and force there dogs to try and fight smh.. i think ppl should really start screening who they sell pups to. it should b a law imo lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ggates415 said:


> ok. ive seen sum BEAUTIFUL bullies. ive also seen sum idiots try and force there dogs to try and fight smh.. i think ppl should really start screening who they sell pups to. it should b a law imo lol


Probably some dogs from Remyline. I know they like to face their dogs off at shows and it makes a lot of good bully breeders/owners/handlers look bad. Of course, there are others that do it too. I see what you are saying though you mean in general right not just at shows. Anyone who tries to force a dog to fight is an idiot in my opinion. What the bully boards lack is education, but hopefully that will change in the near future. While it should be law about screening homes that pups go to, it probably never will be because Americans like their freedom and don't like being told what to do. Responsible breeders do screen homes though so keep that in mind.


----------



## ggates415

lol ur so right.. and the cold part is that people that forces a dog to fight doesnt know anything about dogs.. im not gunna get into detail but u shouldnt have to.. and hopefully i can a positive to the breed in the furture


----------



## Black Label Romo

About seventeen years ago I (Dave Wilson) started breeding to create the Razors Edge line I started with a foundation of the AKC registered Staffs, they carried the heavier builds, larger heads, and more mellow demeanors. We crossed in lines from UKC registered Pits to add more muscularity, more drive, and a harder look. After about seven years of blending and selective breeding, we came out with the look and personality that we were striving for. These dogs carried large blocky heads, short and square muzzles, full body muscularity, heavier bone structure, and just all around physically powerful builds. The personality was still to be stable and docile towards humans, but we also washed out a lot of the dog aggression that the original blood carried. In our minds we had created the ultimate companion dog.

These dogs had to be registered with the UKC, because it was the only registry that acknowledged all the spawns as the same breed. So we began competing in the UKC conformation shows. The dogs did very well and in time were given a slang name called Bullies. This name was given basically to describe their build and the thicker look of the style. In time, Bully bloodlines spawned all over the US.

Razors Edge was just one of many of the bully lines. Other bully lines that are popular are: Greyline, Gottiline, Gaff, Watchdog, Camelot, DeLaCruz, Butthead, Royal, Kaos, Gangus Kahn, and many more. Even the Razors Edge bloodline spawned into other Bully lines like Remyline and Shortyline. A new look and style had formed, and its popularity spread worldwide The Bullies had began to make their own name and place within the breed. The love for the Bullies spread way beyond the UKC conformation show world. In time, the show world pushed for a direction that did not favor the Bully style. This left a large group of extremely diverse people, who were left with nowhere to compete and show off their dogs.

In 2003, a concept for a new registry was created for the purpose of the promotion, registration, and competition of this style of the breed, the Bullies. Fanciers of the Bullies were already gathering in large numbers at BBQ style events. People from all over, and of all races would get together and host BBQ style events for the Bullies. This provided a more relaxed atmosphere, usually with DJs playing music, people barbequing , vendors selling Bully paraphernalia and gear; and breeders, owners, and fanciers of the dogs in the hundreds. These gatherings drew in large amounts of people, and especially Bullies.

A new registry was formed to accommodate these people and their dogs, so they had a way to compete with their style of dog. The registry decided to use the slang name already given to this style, Bullies; but, they also decided to add the name American to the title. This was to properly represent the nation of the breeds origin. The breed now was given the formal name, The American Bully. The kennel club registry used the name, The American Bully Kennel Club, or ABKC. Now the breed had a name, a registry, and a way to compete! The biggest part of the American Bully goes beyond the dogs, and is the life style surrounding the breed and events. The Bullies now have a following worldwide, and Expo style events for these dogs bring in spectators by the thousands. The Pit Bull has been part of the urban world for decades now, but the American Bully is making its name as a new face in this world. You can see them featured on CD covers, music videos, and even magazine such as this one, which was created for the breed and the lifestyle.
The main differences between the Pit and the Bully are hard to state as facts, because there are many different style to the Pit. So, we will us a general comparison using the generic form of the Pit. Basically, an every day back yard Pit Bull.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Good post, LS.


----------



## Black Label Romo

Thanks doll...
forgot to mention I have no website to credit for the info...as I ran across it on YouTube...I am an Information Junky who thrives to learn more and educate everyday...much respect and credit to Dave...for contributing to the creation of this new breed which has stolen my heart!!!


----------



## Deorah

Our neighbor acrost the street had a female pitbull by this line, unfortunately someone thought they needed to shoot her in the front yard, so heartbreaking!  The owner is just devistated and it's weird not hearing her barking she let me know what was going on outside it was a comfort for alot of us having her around.


----------



## texasprideprettypitty

this was a VERY informative post, both my pittys are razors edge on both sides and ive always wondered the origin


----------



## angelbaby

good thread, sorry im behind havent had as much time for reading lately


----------



## motocross308

dosnt one post say he started with game dogs and another interview with akc staffs ? 
i have heard before that he has a huge handfull of stories and has even admitted to mixing breeds a time or 2 .


----------



## SECD

ggates415 said:


> probably is.. i havent heard of any " aligator/gator " blood or watever u wanna call it working today. but at the same time im not looking either. what my point is b4 we go way out in left field lol, is that this article is saying that dave wilson and carlose barksdale started there strain of dogs with some game blood correct.. im saying where is it at? it looks to me " in my opinion" it was bred out and head size, body type, color etc was what was desired. nuthing wrong with wat they did its there dogs do as u feel but im asking what was the point of getting those dogs? just a ? i have


LOL there is a man in Texas by the name Gary Hammonds that feeds 200 plus Alligator dogs, he would have to disagree about working Alligator blood. CatchDogEnterprises.com
Gator as well.... produced nice dogs. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [136942] :: WOODALL'S WEIRD JACK


----------



## SECD

texasprideprettypitty said:


> this was a VERY informative post, both my pittys are razors edge on both sides and ive always wondered the origin


It's simple 50% of the Razoredge blood is unknown. You guess is as good as anyones even Dave's


----------



## SECD

motocross308 said:


> dosnt one post say he started with game dogs and another interview with akc staffs ?
> i have heard before that he has a huge handfull of stories and has even admitted to mixing breeds a time or 2 .


 Great post, it's clear the man had many stories, my question is when did he or someone mix in the Neo Mastiff lol?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

This was published on October 6, 2006 and was written by Dave Wilson to this newspaper in response to a negative article they published about an ABKC event three days prior.

* Come see our gentle 'bullies,' unfairly savaged by a currish editorial Free Lance-Star has 'bullies' all wrong *

_Date published: *10/6/2006*_ 
AS PRESIDENT of Razors Edge and one of the founders of the American Bully, I am appalled by your Oct. 3 editorial "Bully for the bulls?" Your statements are not only offensive but inaccurate. 
*The "Back 2 the Bullies" convention to be held tomorrow at the Fredericksburg Expo Center is not for the "celebration of the pit bull" as you allege; it is for public awareness of the American Bully. This is a new breed created more than 15 years ago, and it is a separate breed from the "pit bull."*
*We blended different breeds together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was one of the breeds whose lineage is in the background of this breed, but it is by no means the only breed behind it.
Even the part of the lineage that is American pit bull terrier stems from United Kennel Club-registered conformation show dogs! There is also an American Kennel Club-registered show breed in the lineage of this breed called the American Staffordshire terrier. Some breeders even included some bulldog lineage into their breeding. This breed has been established for over 10 years now.*
The American Bully Kennel Club was created for the registry and promotion of this breed. These dogs have extremely mellow demeanors and were bred for the purpose of companionship. If you had researched the breed or the event, you might have learned more about what you were falsely commenting on.
We have been hosting these shows for more than four years now and have a great track record with major cities all over the United States. These events have all been a success, and people continue to request them in their areas. We have people flying in from all over the United States, and even confirmed guests from Japan, Italy, and the Philippines.
_continued_
These events have been amazing for bringing all types of people together from all over the world--all races and all genders. The amount of public support has been overwhelming. For this area, the event is also helping the local economy. Three major hotels in this area are sold out, not to mention all the restaurants and pet stores that stand to gain business. Major pet stores, pet-feed companies, rescues, animal shelters, attorneys, and other organizations and individuals are backing and sponsoring this event. 
To talk about this event in the context of young girls murdered by a serial killer is sick. How do you think the families of those children feel seeing that incident brought back up and being used in association with a dog show?
Then to talk about a sanctioned dog show in connection with a mauling by a pack of dogs running at large? The dogs that mauled Dorothy Sullivan weren't even pure pit bulls. But whatever breed they were, the tragedy has no correlation with this show. The poor woman who was mauled deserves more respect than to be brought into a commentary about a dog show. This entire editorial was plain sick.
At our event, the local animal control office maintains a booth with a donations box set up for its shelter. Also with booths are dog-rescue organizations that inform the public about all the dogs being put to sleep in shelters. Also at show we have a task force that seeks to bring to justice illegal dog fighters. We have a lady who runs programs in the low-income areas of major cities, and who helps underprivileged children through working with dogs.
We have five nonprofit organizations manning booths. As people from all over the world come to our event, we even have the local police department working there to ensure the safety of all patrons and participants.
At our event, nothing illegal is being promoted, permitted, or advertised. We have done no wrong at all. Our event simply seeks to certain promote a breed in a positive way.
Your editorial misinformed the public about the nature of "Back 2 the Bullies" and the breed it highlights.

DAVE WILSON of Spotsylvania County is president of Razor's Edge, the main company sponsoring tomorrow's Back 2 the Bullies convention.


----------



## SECD

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2284] :: RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES (UKC)
Example, click on half the names in his pedigree and they come up unknown. He bred some nice looking pets and I'm not knocking that. I'm knocking the people on web sites such as Hoobly that put over 12,000 adds in the APBT section and don't have a clue of what they own.


----------



## American_Pit13

SECD said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2284] :: RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES (UKC)
> Example, click on half the names in his pedigree and they come up unknown.


That would be because no one entered them in that specific online pedigree service. :hammer:

Go look at an actual complete pedigree of the dog and use that as an example. Just because no one put forth the effort to enter a pedigree online doesn't mean it is unknown.



SECD said:


> It's simple 50% of the Razoredge blood is unknown. You guess is as good as anyones even Dave's


What do you have to back up these claims that your spouting off as fact?


----------



## SECD

American_Pit13 said:


> That would be because no one entered them in that specific online pedigree service. :hammer:
> 
> Go look at an actual complete pedigree of the dog and use that as an example. Just because no one put forth the effort to enter a pedigree online doesn't mean it is unknown.


You buy into it if you like, but there is no ped on that dog because there is no ped on that dog! He is extremely popular it would have been made by now! You don't have to beat yourself over the head, it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## American_Pit13

SECD said:


> You buy into it if you like, but there is no ped on that dog because there is no ped on that dog! He is extremely popular it would have been made by now!


Are you serious???

Here this one that I have worked on has WAY more entered than what you listed.

Viewing Pedigree Details for Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles - Bully Breed Resource

Just because YOU don't know about something doesn't make it no existent.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Razor's Edge Throwin Knuckles


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Razor's Edge Throwin Knuckles


Seven generation ped


----------



## aimee235

This one has some that the other is missing.

6 generation long pedigree for UKC GRCH Razor's Edge Throwin' Knuckles - American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## SECD

American_Pit13 said:


> Are you serious???
> 
> Here this one that I have worked on has WAY more entered than what you listed.
> 
> Viewing Pedigree Details for Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles - Bully Breed Resource
> 
> Just because YOU don't know about something doesn't make it no existent.


Yes pretty serious, there is a lot missing there as well. It's cool play fill in the blanks all you want, but the man told way to many stories about how "it" all started. Why is that? I know when I tell how one of my dogs are bred it's not going to change when I tell someone else!


----------



## aimee235

It is pretty funny. I mean who takes an online pedigree maker seriously like it contains all the information in the world. lol. Instead of a couple peoples effort to enter their dogs peds. If I believed what they said just cause they said it. Then my dogs lines must not be right because she's not in APBT Online pedigrees database. lol.

Can you find her parents in there and make her a ped for me so that I know her lines?
Her parents are
Fitz Kisme In Neverland
and
Nevada's Infamous Baby Girl
LMAO!


----------



## American_Pit13

SECD said:


> Yes pretty serious, there is a lot missing there as well.


Yeah and it takes 10 mins to find those missing pedigrees if you have the capability to use yahoo......


----------



## aimee235

Or google. Or you could ask the UKC. They should know if there are real unknowns.


----------



## SECD

aimee235 said:


> It is pretty funny. I mean who takes an online pedigree maker seriously like it contains all the information in the world. lol. Instead of a couple peoples effort to enter their dogs peds. If I believed what they said just cause they said it. Then my dogs lines must not be right because she's not in APBT Online pedigrees database. lol.


Ok I will go with that, but you can't go by Dave's word so go with what you think is right. I go with common sense, 45 pound blue AKC show dogs don't make 115 pound hippos bottom line!


----------



## American_Pit13

SECD said:


> Ok I will go with that, but you can't go by Dave's word so go with what you think is right. I go with common sense, 45 pound blue AKC show dogs don't make 115 pound hippos bottom line!


What does that have to do with the dog you mentioned or RE in general.

I have 5 dogs with RE lines on my yard and not one is over 55lbs.


----------



## SECD

American_Pit13 said:


> What does that have to do with the dog you mentioned or RE in general.
> 
> I have 5 dogs with RE lines on my yard and not one is over 55lbs.


That is great that you have inshape dogs, I love seeing well built blues. Are you telling me you can't buy a 100+ pound RE dog? We can argue all night about this but I don't see the point, if you are going to sit here and say RE blood is nothing but APBTs and ASTs then you have lost your mind!


----------



## American_Pit13

SECD said:


> Are you telling me you can't buy a 100+ pound RE dog? We can argue all night about this but I don't see the point, if you are going to sit here and say RE blood is nothing but APBTs and ASTs then you have lost your mind!


Wow you really like to make things up. Can you show me where I said anything like that.

I said that your pedigree in question is not unknown just because it doesn't show up on an online source, and I also stated that the RE line as a whole are not 115 blues.


----------



## SECD

Last post here. As a whole, no they are not all 100 pounds plus. I'm happy and proud that yours are healthy and inshape, Although MOST are over weight, unhealthy, and very horribly built. Bottom line you nor I have no idea how these dogs are bred! Most pedigrees are wrong from ANY line.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

American_Pit13 said:


> That would be because no one entered them in that specific online pedigree service. :hammer:
> 
> Go look at an actual complete pedigree of the dog and use that as an example. Just because no one put forth the effort to enter a pedigree online doesn't mean it is unknown.
> 
> What do you have to back up these claims that your spouting off as fact?














American_Pit13 said:


> Are you serious???
> 
> Here this one that I have worked on has WAY more entered than what you listed.
> 
> Viewing Pedigree Details for Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles - Bully Breed Resource
> 
> Just because YOU don't know about something doesn't make it no existent.













aimee235 said:


> This one has some that the other is missing.
> 
> 6 generation long pedigree for UKC GRCH Razor's Edge Throwin' Knuckles - American Staffordshire Terrier














American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah and it takes 10 mins to find those missing pedigrees if you have the capability to use yahoo......



















All good posts, ladies.


----------



## SECD

The Razoredge line was started/founded on lies and deception. If you want to base your pets on that then that is fine. If you want to start a breeding program on that...then well that's sad. I'm speaking in general, not to any one person. I also respect you ladies sticking together, that is cute lol. I'm not downing anyone's dogs on here, I'm just having a hard time understanding why a man that wanted to start his own thing and was proud of what he was doing had a hard time coming up with one story "the truth" and sticking with it.


----------



## Sadie

Ok Secd as a game dog owner I can agree with much of what your saying about this subject. But this section is not for these type of debates ... Yes there is a lot of lies and controversy that surrounds these dogs. But there are American Bully breeder's and owner's who do want to move past those issues and make a better name for the breed for the future. Can't go back and do what's been done and we can't hold every owner of this breed responsible for what another person did. You can only go forward. I can say for sure most of the ladies here do acknowledge these dog's as American Bullies they are not breeding and passing them off as APBT's. Holly breed's conformationally correct bullies she doesn't breed unhealthy trash. I understand your position but it's a dead end debate. The dog's are already here and they are not going anywhere so it's time to go forward. This section is for educational purposes only we want to try to keep it positive in here. If you want to have this debate which is really pointless let's do it on the regular forum. But I assure you nothing is going to change the past no matter how many times you debate it however we can change the outcome by working together to establish a common ground even if we don't agree on everything .. It is what it is time to let sleeping dogs lie feel me?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SECD said:


> The Razoredge line was started/founded on lies and deception. If you want to base your pets on that then that is fine. If you want to start a breeding program on that...then well that's sad. I'm speaking in general, not to any one person. I also respect you ladies sticking together, that is cute lol. I'm not downing anyone's dogs on here, I'm just having a hard time understanding why a man that wanted to start his own thing and was proud of what he was doing had a hard time coming up with one story "the truth" and sticking with it.


Actually, Dave's story has stuck to the mixing of APBT and Am Staff. He states SOME breeders included bulldog lineage into their breeding. He doesn't say HE did this.



> Even the part of the lineage that is American pit bull terrier stems from United Kennel Club-registered conformation show dogs! There is also an American Kennel Club-registered show breed in the lineage of this breed called the American Staffordshire terrier. Some breeders even included some bulldog lineage into their breeding. This breed has been established for over 10 years now.


----------



## Mach0

Good post-

Now I would add- these dogs are not for everyone. It might not be the "game-dog" owner. When they were still labeled the same breed ( I know it's still done) I can see someone getting upset. However, when properly represented, you can't get upset. They are just not your preference. I like GSD's and I understand the difference between one and a Malinois. I prefer a GSD over a Malinois- simply because I don't have a use for one. Every breed has some poor examples. I, myself, would be upset for a misrepresentation but when they represent it as Ambullies- the topic is a dead end one. I would just breed correct specimens and stay trueto healthy, functioning, dogs who can live a quality life.



Sadie said:


> Ok Secd as a game dog owner I can agree with much of what your saying about this subject. But this section is not for these type of debates ... Yes there is a lot of lies and controversy that surrounds these dogs. But there are American Bully breeder's and owner's who do want to move past those issues and make a better name for the breed for the future. Can't go back and do what's been done and we can't hold every owner of this breed responsible for what another person did. You can only go forward. I can say for sure most of the ladies here do acknowledge these dog's as American Bullies they are not breeding and passing them off as APBT's. Holly breed's conformationally correct bullies she doesn't breed unhealthy trash. I understand your position but it's a dead end debate. The dog's are already here and they are not going anywhere so it's time to go forward. This section is for educational purposes only we want to try to keep it positive in here. If you want to have this debate which is really pointless let's do it on the regular forum. But I assure you nothing is going to change the past no matter how many times you debate it however we can change the outcome by working together to establish a common ground even if we don't agree on everything .. It is what it is time to let sleeping dogs lie feel me?


----------



## American_Pit13

SECD said:


> The Razoredge line was started/founded on lies and deception..


More mis information...

RE was founded on very clear lines, reason, and purpose. True goals where made from TITLED show stock. It was not until several generations in to RE that certian mixing from SOME breeders began and the American Bully started to form.

The dog Knuckles you use as a RE example earlier is not even a RE bred dog but a dog given the RE name. I think you should really go do some research yourself and come back with an education on the line before you continue to state things that you have no idea about.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

American_Pit13 said:


> More mis information...
> 
> RE was founded on very clear lines, reason, and purpose. True goals where made from TITLED show stock. It was not until several generations in to RE that certian mixing from SOME breeders began and the American Bully started to form.
> 
> The dog Knuckles you use as a RE example earlier is not even a RE bred dog but a dog given the RE name. I think you should really go do some research yourself and come back with an education on the line before you continue to state things that you have no idea about.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html


----------



## angelbaby

American_Pit13 said:


> More mis information...
> 
> RE was founded on very clear lines, reason, and purpose. True goals where made from TITLED show stock. It was not until several generations in to RE that certian mixing from SOME breeders began and the American Bully started to form.
> 
> The dog Knuckles you use as a RE example earlier is not even a RE bred dog but a dog given the RE name. I think you should really go do some research yourself and come back with an education on the line before you continue to state things that you have no idea about.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html


good post ................


----------



## SECD

American_Pit13 said:


> More mis information...
> 
> RE was founded on very clear lines, reason, and purpose. True goals where made from TITLED show stock. It was not until several generations in to RE that certian mixing from SOME breeders began and the American Bully started to form.
> 
> The dog Knuckles you use as a RE example earlier is not even a RE bred dog but a dog given the RE name. I think you should really go do some research yourself and come back with an education on the line before you continue to state things that you have no idea about.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html


You want me to come back when I agree with you, not after doing research. This line was not bred for a purpose or reason at all. Unless looks is a purpose. Someone stated above this has been an established breed for well over ten years, that is REALLY sad seeing how many of these dogs are already around. Bottom line, this is the most over breed animal on earth ......


----------



## American_Pit13

SECD said:


> You want me to come back when I agree with you, not after doing research.


Again you turn it into what you want people to say not what they said. This has nothing to do with agreeing with me it has to do with you coming in here to an educational thread and running your mouth as fact when you have no clue what so ever on what you are talking about.


----------



## Sadie

I am going to ask that everyone take a breather .. Or this thread is going to get closed. Not everyone who own's bullies are dumb keep your opinions clean or don't comment period ! And there is not another section for game dog owner's. Bully 101 is an educational section for any dog owner. Some of us own game bred dogs and bullies. This is the last time I am going to ask that this thread remain educational without insulting other members.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

SECD said:


> You want me to come back when I agree with you, not after doing research. This line was not bred for a purpose or reason at all. Unless looks is a purpose. Someone stated above this has been an established breed for well over ten years, that is REALLY sad seeing how many of these dogs are already around. Bottom line, this is the most over breed animal on earth ......


Check the facts.You dont have to agree to acknowledge the truth:hammer:


----------



## angelbaby

Sadie said:


> I am going to ask that everyone take a breather .. Or this thread is going to get closed. Not everyone who own's bullies are dumb keep your opinions clean or don't comment period ! And there is not another section for game dog owner's. Bully 101 is an educational section for any dog owner. Some of us own game bred dogs and bullies. This is the last time I am going to ask that this thread remain educational without insulting other members.


My bad working dog section


----------



## Sadie

It's cool both sections are there for educational reference ONLY. These sections are not there to divide owner's or bash either breed I just want to make that clear. Anyone can post in either section as long as it remains positive and educational I don't have any issues.


----------



## American_Pit13

Sadie said:


> It's cool both sections are there for educational reference ONLY. These sections are not there to divide owner's or bash either breed I just want to make that clear. Anyone can post in either section as long as it remains positive and educational I don't have any issues.


Very true. Each section is for education not for the separation of working dogs, bullies, gamebred, mutts, whatever.


----------



## tribulliez91

I believe the original razors edge dogs were not bred out tobulldogs or mastiffs, with outlookin at peds or anything the originals look exactly like the pits jjst slightly heavier


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> I believe the original razors edge dogs were not bred out tobulldogs or mastiffs, with outlookin at peds or anything the originals look exactly like the pits jjst slightly heavier


Selective breeding


----------



## Weightpuller

apbtmom76 said:


> Do you have any pics of old scholl RE dogs?? I would like to see how they look compared to the Gotti or Greyline dogs. Maybe a pic of each bully bloodline, the founder of the line would be good John?? idk, just guess that is me wanting to learn more, lol


 Old school Edge , Are Tall , More Muscular Dogs Than those you see today.. 
The Old School look some what like an American pitbull Terrier , But just a Little Heavey.. But still are Very active and Athletic..


----------



## Cindy1979

Lone Star said:


> I found this article awhile back when doing more research on one of my favorite lines Razor's Edge...I thought it was an interesting read! Hope you enjoy it...
> 
> History of the Razor's Edge Bloodline
> 
> Razors Edge was started in MD and DC by Dave Wilson and Carlos Barksdale. They started out with game dogs. They researched everything they could find and read every book publicized at that time. They also subscribed to many dog magazines like the ADBA Gazette, even some underground ones. They called nearly every breeder that they could find and questioned them, If it said Pit, they were on it. They already owned some unpapered BYB Pits. They even had there own Pit club and went hiking and other things back in the woods. Eventually they got enough money to get some real papered, good bloodline, game dogs. They purchased some of the best around at the time. Even paid $3500 way back then for a Grandson of the great "Plumbers Alligator", mainly Mayfield lines. Dave and Carlos were very heavy into the game lines and had dogs from Hemphill to Wilder blood. These were big game dogs.
> 
> Later on they hooked up with George Williams in DC and purchased a dog they named Diablo, from Wildside Kennels. Diablo's dad was a bigger catch dog, "Hollinsworth Bull". His mom was a game girl names "Wildsides Ms.Leaky". This was the turn around time when Razors Edge started adding more size. The first ever registered "ADBA" Razors Edge breeding was from his Mayfield boy Zeus to a Mayfield girl name Jinx. Jinx was actually given to friend back then named Curt Plater, now CLP Kennels. He owned the first ever Razors Edge dog. They would lose contact after this for many years before hooking up again. They banned Pits in PG County and Dave was forced to move. Eventually through Dave's job in the Pet Store industry he landed a mangers job at a Pet Store in VA. He had to move to VA and still resides there as Razors Edge Kennel.
> 
> Dave managed a Pet Store, worked as a professional dog trainer, and still bred bigger ADBA game dogs. Basically, he bred his own pits now. He also put fliers in the Washington Post explaining what the breed was and what Razors Edge was.
> 
> Dave met a guy name Ron Smith who came aboard and took Razors Edge to another level. Dave saw this blue dog named "Steel Town Blue Monday" and was hooked! Ron already knew every UKC and AKC breeder under the sun. He had been researching on his own for years. So this man had all the pictures, info, etc&#8230;. He had fliers and pictures from every AKC and UKC breeder from Coast to coast. He literally had pictures of almost all the dogs in all these pedigrees. That man really was the "Pit Guru". He first contacted thingy 'n' Bull Kennels, the ones that produced Monday. They turned them onto people in Cali with that blood. Candace Eggart was one. Candy sent pictures of what she had and what she had going on. Just to give you a time frame, She sold a dog years later to Tony Moore named Showtime! Showtime went on to be one of the foundation pregnant doges in the Greyline bloodline! So this was years before Greyline was even around.
> 
> They went to every breeder on the East Coast. Up north to Bobby Morehouse, Beth Jones, a friend of his Lee Fitzgerald, Flying A's, Minot's Ledge, etc. they actually purchased a blue brindle female named "Sadey" from Minot's Ledge. This litter was had an extraordinary pedigree. The top half were mainly Flying A's dogs like "Oreo" and "Reo Speedwagon". Dogs he had seen and liked. You could see in the extended pedigree how these dogs stemmed from Ruffian dogs. Then you could see how it went back even further from the AKC Ruffian dog to the UKC Colby dogs. This top half of the pedigree actually showed how Pits eventually were registered as Staffs! Dave thought that was cool to see on paper and in a dog he owned. Then the bottom half of the ped went right back to Stratton dogs. Dogs like Going light Barney, dogs he grew up reading about! Thanks to Richard Stratton, Then behind them were the same Colby dogs he saw on the top half of the pedigree. So he had this dog that showed the history of the Am. Staff and the directions the Colby line went in the UKC. he also purchased a male named "Razors Edge Blue Maxx". His top half was a dog named "StoryTime's Upon this Rock" AKA "Peter" Peter was a dog bred by Beth Jones. He was a big dog, but kinda ugly. They bred him to "Wassuc's Farm Maggie May". Dave really liked this compact girl. He researched her lines and found she was Ryan. When they got to see the Ryan dogs they were surprised to see they were game dogs. They were AKC registered Staffs, but they still bred for game dogs! This was something Dave had never seen, I'm sure that's why the AKC people didn't like that line, . However; Dave loved it! Bully, game, blue, staffs! Now that's what I am talking about! Maxx was there boy from this blood. Now Razors Edge was big ADBA game dogs, one UKC Blue Brindle girl, and a Big hot Blue Fawn AKC boy.
> 
> In Va there was Sharon Stone of Cloverhill, who had the biggest Staffs Dave had ever seen! Her old stuff was huge! Too tall for what he was looking for, but huge! They changed years later and went more showy. Paco, was in Dave's opinion actually a throw back of her older days. Ginny York, Pam Perdue, GiGi, the Garretts, etc&#8230;.they visited them all. Even went down to Florida and checked out Marsha Woods. Met KC Courtier of Watchdog Kennels. Eventually, went up to Md and met Kimmar Kennels. As soon as Dave stepped on the ranch, he knew he had found the build he was looking for! The Razors Edge package was almost complete.
> 
> Razors Edge also had been advertising in the Washington Post for many years. Some young dudes from DC used to come down and hang out and bring their dogs. Edwin Salinas and Joey Nevils were two of them. These guys had been buying dogs from Kimmar and mixing their own stuff in them too. Kimmar used to have an ad in the post under the Pit Bull ads, it said "Petey pups". They didn't want their dogs to be labeled as Pits; but they advertised directly under Pits? Hmmmmmm? Not as Staff? Anyway, local people knew the deal and picked up a lot of her dogs. Joey, Edwin, Joey's pops, and their boys had a bunch of these dogs. Even some old friends of Dave's Jerry and Gerrold had yards with these dogs. They all had game stuff in the mix. dave tapped into a lot of their dogs as well.
> 
> In Kimmar's yard he learned a lot about breeding and genetics. Dave spent every weekend there for almost three years, and actually put on a training class for all her buyers every Sunday.
> 
> Razors Edge had been breeding now for a few generations and even used a lot of her dogs from other people in the mix. Ron, also had some York dogs, and some other AKC stuff, they experimented with. Before they got Knuckles or any of them, Razors Edge was already in the game. Kimmar actually used there dog Maxx for some breedings. Eventually we purchased around 15 dogs from her line, including Knuckles and Rage. While these pups were growing, Razors Edge already had it's formula. They just wanted a different head. They were not given papers on some of these dogs and they had to be UKC registered instead! This is where Razors Edge became heavily involved in UKC. Dave started searching for a better head and came into some Watchdog stuff. KC was not breeding anymore, so he had to find that blood somewhere else. he bought dogs from Grapevine Kennels, and also hit up Hughzee's, who he believe later on became Chaos Kennels. They had been talking to Pam from Gaff Kennels for a few years, and really liked a boy name Seiko! So they got a dog from her. So Dave experimented with a lot of lines and different dogs. Razors Edge started having a real consistent look. The heads were big, but they still wanted them to be a little blockier. A few generations later it was pretty much there.
> 
> So by taking combinations of dogs and bloodlines Dave eventually got to the style of pitbull he wanted, now called "Bully Style" of Pitbulls, Meaning large in size, such as a large head, wide chest, short blocky muzzles, large, but not over done bone, and a shorter back, but at the same time correct as the United Kennel Club and American Kennel Club judge by.
> 
> Razors Edge purchased a pup from the breeding of Kimmars Catt Man Roo and Pam's White Path China Black. These two dogs produce a few dogs in the litter that helped to promote the Razors Edge line, dogs such as: GR CH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles, CH Razors Edge Inna Rage, and Razors Edge Sapphire Lil. Another breeding that produced one of the most famous pregnant doges in the history of Razors Edge was between Ch. Jackson's GMJ Mr. Brooks and Razors Edge SilverSadey of ML which produced GR. CH. Razors Edge Sadey's Paddington and also Kim's Blue Dekota. Dave used Ch. CloverHill's Watuka Spirit AKA Paco and bred him to Paddington, which produced the legendary CH. Razors Edge Purple Rose of Cairo, the most famous dog of all the Razors Edge dogs today in my opinion. Razors Edge Kenna Claddaugh, Razors Edge Top Notch Chino, Razors Edge Chi Chi of Trueblue, Tonka and Jigga and Iced Mocha are also productions from this breeding.
> 
> When the time was right the grand champion knuckles was bred to Paddington, which produced another female, named Viagra. Viagra was bred to the legend Cairo and produced one of my favorite males Razors Edge V's Lil Ro, AKA "RO". They also produced Cai, Diva, Caira and a few more. RO lives his own legacy today in producing some beautiful dogs such as suarez bulls paco and genuine Edge's Toxic, and Titan Kennels Titan, just to name a few of my favorite males out of him. A friend of mine at Bully Loaded Kennels also has a son, Quake, and daughter, Faith, off of him that will be very nice when there older. Cairo was also bred to a few other females but I won't name them all just ones that come to mind, some of the important ones in my eyes, such as the Cairo and Koi Breeding. Koi who is out of GR CH Knuckles and Dakota (Paddingtons sister), was bred to Cairo and produced Rage, Neela, Brooklyn, Shamrock, Rolli, Rosetta, and Diamond. Cairo was also bred to tiki and produced a male by the name of Hennessy. Cairo was also bred to my friends dog trixie of blackout kennels in VA and produced his male Gooda, Bo at Bow Wow Kennels,Denile at Razors Edge Kennel, one of my personal favorite females of Razors Edge bloodline and two others that go by Bosko and Bun. The cairo side of razorsedge is just a fraction of the bloodline. The line has been taking in different directions but everythang basically stems from the knuckles, paddington, and rage blood.
> 
> Another well known producing dog is Razors Edge CLP's Short Shot, Short Shot is off of Buckshot and Rage, and is also a grandson to Knuckles on Buckshots side and Rage is Knuckles sister. Shortshot has done a few breedings is his life, such as Diamond, and more recently Paradise and Steel. there is also sections of the blood that are almost like a line in its own depending on what your looking for, you got the Cairo side, the shortshot side, the you got manu side, dozer daisy line breedings, which all of this basically ties into each and every dog produced from razorsedge yard in the very beginning! You just have to connect them all together. It's the facts of producing outstanding dogs from the start and putting time and effort and lots of money into building a dream.


So..this is the beginning of the American Bully??


----------



## HoneyDutchess

Very informative. Makes me want to read more....


----------



## AstonMuscle13

so throwing knuckles is in my dogs pedigree an i can see everything on his pedigree.

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

AstonMuscle13 said:


> so throwing knuckles is in my dogs pedigree an i can see everything on his pedigree.
> 
> BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


 Almost all dogs in Knuckles pedigree are listed all the way as far back as 1878 with Charlie Lloyd's Pilot.


----------



## Bullydog75

SECD said:


> You buy into it if you like, but there is no ped on that dog because there is no ped on that dog! He is extremely popular it would have been made by now! You don't have to beat yourself over the head, it's not that hard to figure out.


Some people refuse to research and post the facts. The first site you go to online say something so it must be.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Bullydog75 said:


> Some people refuse to research and post the facts. The first site you go to online say something so it must be.


Just FYI, this person you quoted hasn't been here in quite some time, so trying to stir the pot on an older thread will really get you nowhere. Though, your comment is appreciated.


----------



## Bullydog75

ThaLadyPit said:


> Just FYI, this person you quoted hasn't been here in quite some time, so trying to stir the pot on an older thread will really get you nowhere. Though, your comment is appreciated.


Is there a statue of limitations on this board , when it comes to threads . If there is im sorry I missed it. If not then I am saying the truth , and I read all pages I am far from the only one that feels this way. What I quoted from that member was false and facts with a little research go along way. Also if I missed the rule on not being able to respond to someone that has been a member longer then me I apologize.


----------



## Bullydog75

I will say that going between threads I thought this was from 1-2014 or I would not have bothered with my time, I would prefer to post on active threads that have had action in the last 6 months if possible , either way I still stand behind my response to LadyPit


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Bullydog75 said:


> Is there a statue of limitations on this board , when it comes to threads . If there is im sorry I missed it. If not then I am saying the truth , and I read all pages I am far from the only one that feels this way. What I quoted from that member was false and facts with a little research go along way. Also if I missed the rule on not being able to respond to someone that has been a member longer then me I apologize.


No there is no statue of limitations or expriation dates on these threads. I was simply letting you know that you probably won't get a response from anyone since the thread is so old. No harm no foul.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

